# Palit GeForce 8800 GTX



## W1zzard (Nov 14, 2006)

NVIDIA's new G80 GPU is the first to implement DirectX 10 support and Shader Model 4.0. Palit is one of NVIDIA's board partners who is selling the GeForce 8800 GTX. The card comes with 768 MB of video memory and can will run whatever you throw at it at highest resolutions with maximized settings. We test the card against the ATI Radeon X1950 XTX, X1900 Crossfire and the Geforce 7900 GTX.

*Show full review*


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Dec 1, 2006)

great review, real thorough except for the void of 3D06

but very nice

also, on page 13 (power consumption) you say gts instead of gtx at the bottom iirc

cheers!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 1, 2006)

Why did it loss in 3dmark05 I suppose I haven't read to many reviews on this new card as of yet(Don't ask me why I don't know). From a card that does so fantastic in 06 you think it would do a unbelievable job in 05. I also think that if you have Crossfire X1900 you good to go for sure now with the exception of SM 4.0 it seems to hang with a singal 8800 very well.


----------



## Mediocre (Dec 1, 2006)

Do you think the 8800 would have scored better with an NVidia based chipset? I always had horrible luck running Ati on an nvidia chipset

nice review btw


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Why did it loss in 3dmark05 I suppose I haven't read to many reviews on this new card as of yet(Don't ask me why I don't know). From a card that does so fantastic in 06 you think it would do a unbelievable job in 05. I also think that if you have Crossfire X1900 you good to go for sure now with the exception of SM 4.0 it seems to hang with a singal 8800 very well.



it's 3dmark03 and 05. 3dmark06 is 3dmark05 + cpu score so not that useful imo


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> great review, real thorough except for the void of 3D06
> 
> but very nice
> 
> ...



fixed the "gts". i think while typing it up i was wondering how the gts would do in this test .. the measurements are for gtx of course


----------



## POGE (Dec 1, 2006)

I am very curious whats under that IHS.   Loving the frog!


----------

